

Who is  the most important person at Apple after Steve Jobs? - Vikash
https://plus.google.com/116205890585701438424/posts/i2AeWY4nAS9
+1 for the one you think is most critical to Apple the company.
======
Nick_a_a
Jonathan Ive

------
microreviewsorg
phil schiller

------
_Ashu_
Tim Cook

